# 65 gto power steering pump



## carmenoyloe (Jun 7, 2015)

65 GTO I replaced the power steering pump in my old reservoir because I could not find the exact replacement. Every thing works fine, but I have a very small seep where case (should seal) around the high pressure fitting. I got some neopreme washers with the pump, but no drawing to show where they would go. When I took it apart there was no washers there to create a seal between the pump and reservoir which may be why it had the leak originally. Does any one have a detail drawing of the pump to reservoir seal.
CDO


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am traveling but will post pictures from the service manual when I return....


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hi*

https://diagramchartwiki.com/power-...ram-free-download-wiring-diagrams-schematics/


----------

